# I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about it



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

Right now, I am just praying for this topic to disappear. But apparently for some reason it won't happen.

Yes, I'm fine.
No, I don't need any more help.

For now, at least.


*Please, for the love of god, would somebody finally lock this thread, and let it sink into oblivion?*


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*

Instead of parodying the fandom's poor plots, why don't you write a furry plot that, ya know, doesn't suck?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*



AshleyAshes said:


> Instead of parodying the fandom's poor plots, why don't you write a furry plot that, ya know, doesn't suck?


 Oh dear, I am afraid I wasn't clear enough.
That's quite the point, I wasn't going for that parody-thing-whatever. Just, the way I expressed it was probably inaccurate. Probably from sleep deprivation.

Anyways, in case anybody else gets the same thought, *guys, this is not a parody. Just a different take on a cliched scenario.* I strongly prefer drama over comedy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*



> It involves the mass genocide of Mary Sues, and merry adventuring groups emo-ing themselves to death, amongst other things.


Sure sounds like a parody. 
But I think I get the gist, seems like a pretty tricky thing to put together, I'm already finding difficulty on how to actually end the piece without it falling into one of the categories the critique is supposed to be slamming.

That being said, I'm a pretty inconsistent writer, though, so I wouldn't be of much help.

Also you devalue your English too much.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Sure sounds like a parody.


There goes another failed attempt at humour.



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I'm already finding difficulty on how to actually end the piece without it falling into one of the categories the critique is supposed to be slamming.


Then the piece simply doesn't end at all.
 (But yes, an unusual ending is part of my goals)

Thanks for your comment, anyways.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*



FrancisBlack said:


> There goes another failed attempt at humour.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*

This feels a little ridiculous now, so I'm putting it on hold.
Yes, I still am looking for writing help, but on a less extreme level.


----------



## Murphy Z (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*

This is just a guess, but is it sort of like the protagonist(s) are the only "sane" ones in a world which is filled with bad, cliched characters? It could be like John Bunyan's "Pilgrim's Progress," where the protagonists meet and deal with different fur "archetypes/cliches" (and have to defeat them appropriately) while going somewhere or "The Divine Comedy,"  where instead of "layers of Hell," you could have Porntown, Badspeelingvile, etc.

Is it closer to being an allegory?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: I am becoming sick of the fandom's fiction and planning to co-write an epic about*

Oh god, where is this going.

Sorry, I was completely off-target here.
May a moderator obliterate this topic before I vomit from my own posts?


----------

